# Experience of Sky HD tv?



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Has anyone in the Marbella/Estepona area had experience of Sky HD? 
Now the football season has started and summer will alas soon be over I'm contemplating upgrading.
Just want to know if it's worth the extra £10 per month.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Has anyone in the Marbella/Estepona area had experience of Sky HD?
> Now the football season has started and summer will alas soon be over I'm contemplating upgrading.
> Just want to know if it's worth the extra £10 per month.


Yes, is the answer.
We watched Wimbledon on it, and it was amazing the detail it picked up. I could actually see the netting in the nets rather than just a different coloured area. The colours were more vibrant. Much more detail. My wife didnt think it was worth doing it before we watched it, but having actually seen it, its well worth the extra £10 a month.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Yes, is the answer.
> We watched Wimbledon on it, and it was amazing the detail it picked up. I could actually see the netting in the nets rather than just a different coloured area. The colours were more vibrant. Much more detail. My wife didnt think it was worth doing it before we watched it, but having actually seen it, its well worth the extra £10 a month.


Thanks for that. I don't suppose the area of Spain you're in makes any difference to reception?


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> Thanks for that. I don't suppose the area of Spain you're in makes any difference to reception?


Currently:
If you can receive BBC Channel Island then you can receive BBC HD - they share the same frequency.

Many of the other HD channels (ITV HD, C4 HD, and the Sky HD channels) are split amongths the tricky to get "north" beams and the easier to get south beams.

So the north beam HD channels reception will be as per Sky 3 - that is also on a north beam.

The south beam HD channels reception will be as per Sky 1 (UK not ROI!) - that is also on a south beam.

BBC HD, ITV HD are free and require no additional subscription to view ON ANY HD receiver.
C4HD is free and requires no additional subscription to view - just a valid sky viewing card - either freesatfromsky or subscription.
All other HD channels require an extra £10 per month for the Sky HD mix - and it depends on which Sky package you subscribe to.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

sat said:


> Currently:
> If you can receive BBC Channel Island then you can receive BBC HD - they share the same frequency.
> 
> Many of the other HD channels (ITV HD, C4 HD, and the Sky HD channels) are split amongths the tricky to get "north" beams and the easier to get south beams.
> ...


That's really helpful, thanks.
So does that mean I can get BBC and ITV HD now with my HD ready tv?
I'm ignorant when it comes to technology....


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> That's really helpful, thanks.
> So does that mean I can get BBC and ITV HD now with my HD ready tv?
> I'm ignorant when it comes to technology....


If you have a HD satellite receiver (Sky HD, or Freesat HD or a generic HD receiver) and a TV with a HDMI connection then you can get to see BBC HD and ITV HD in all their glory. 

You cannot get BBCHD or ITVHD on a standard definition receiver !


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

sat said:


> If you have a HD satellite receiver (Sky HD, or Freesat HD or a generic HD receiver) and a TV with a HDMI connection then you can get to see BBC HD and ITV HD in all their glory.
> 
> You cannot get BBCHD or ITVHD on a standard definition receiver !


Yes, I found that out!! I told you I was technologically illiterate::confused2:


----------



## rotarise (Aug 18, 2009)

gld to hear you guys enjoy sky hD..but one quick question the only way to have hd television is by satellite. if not what other companys are available..thanks and how much is sky hd monthly..roughly..?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

rotarise said:


> gld to hear you guys enjoy sky hD..but one quick question the only way to have hd television is by satellite. if not what other companys are available..thanks and how much is sky hd monthly..roughly..?


It's an extra £10 per month on top of the regular subscription. Full package costs £45 a month, ESPN an extra £9.
I know of no terrestial tv offering an HD option at present.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> It's an extra £10 per month on top of the regular subscription. Full package costs £45 a month, ESPN an extra £9.
> I know of no terrestial tv offering an HD option at present.


As I said 
BBC HD, ITV HD are free and require no additional subscription to view ON ANY HD receiver.
C4HD is free and requires no additional subscription to view - just a valid sky viewing card - either freesatfromsky or subscription.
All other HD channels require an extra £10 per month for the Sky HD mix - and it depends on which Sky package you subscribe to. 

I have see a a signal for Canal9 HD on TDT that is testing at the moment...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

sat said:


> As I said
> BBC HD, ITV HD are free and require no additional subscription to view ON ANY HD receiver.
> C4HD is free and requires no additional subscription to view - just a valid sky viewing card - either freesatfromsky or subscription.
> All other HD channels require an extra £10 per month for the Sky HD mix - and it depends on which Sky package you subscribe to.
> ...


But at the moment Sky are practically giving away HD boxes to current subscribers and I understand they're expensive here?


----------

